# What are Dutch Warmbloods like? Temperament and ride?



## charliep (4 October 2009)

Hi, a friend of mine has her eye on a dutch warmblood gelding. She has never riden or looked after one before and so I said I would ask for her on H&amp;H. She is looking for a safe hack but not too much of a 'kick along' ride. I know it very much depends on the individual horse, but are there any general traits of this breed?

Thanks for your advice in advance!


----------



## kerilli (4 October 2009)

also known in some circles as Dumbloods... 
	
	
		
		
	


	








seriously athletic but not necessarily the sharpest pencil in the pot, from what i've heard. never had 1 though!


----------



## pootleperkin (4 October 2009)

love mine - he's bright, trainable and a nice person to be around


----------



## debsflo (4 October 2009)

i have one.beautiful kind temperament.easy to do in every way quite laid back most of the time


----------



## diggerbez (4 October 2009)

how long is a piece of string? 
	
	
		
		
	


	








seriously...the one's i have dealt with have been athletic and talented but always a bit backwards thinking...but then i know other DWBs who have been the exact opposite... she needs to assess the individual horse really


----------



## gails (4 October 2009)

Have ridden a couple and they were lovely, however my sisters was an absolute nutter , was always a nice safe horse with me, but tried to kill several of the stable hands at her yard, I guess as always you have to jusdge the individual and not the breed


----------



## FanyDuChamp (4 October 2009)

Actually they are generally intelligent, I know Cappy is. He is a KWPN reg. Gelders horse (Gelderlander) They are not generally  a first horse type or a ploddy type. All the DWB I have known have been stressy but talented. However there are always exceptions to the rule.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





They can be poor doers and generally  they tend to be sharp. They love to have a job to do, they excell at dressage and absolutely love to jump. 

Not too sure about XC Cappy certainly would not do it or hunt, too much of a woss! He has several DWB friends and they are similar to him. One refuses to go out in weather less than perfect! 
Stubborn, opinionated, sharp, talented and full of character. I adore mine, his character is gorgeous and sooo loving but he is not easy, none of his DWB friends are either. As I said though there are of course exceptions to every rule.


----------



## frannieuk (4 October 2009)

I have a well bred 5yo DWB and she is quite laid back in her temperament, not particularly spooky and very accepting of new things - she seems to learn very quickly and is generally amenable to everything you want to throw at her. She's also very athletic and very quick thinking, with an awesome natural jump and flashy paces. On the other hand I've known a couple of proper "Dumbbloods" who weren't the brightest sparks! 
I think it depends very much on the individual horse tbh


----------



## MrsMozart (4 October 2009)

The Dizzy one is: bright, intelligent, very loving, learns quickly, athletic, quick(!), powerful big strides, trusting.

And on the other hand, she's: argumentative, quick to take the chance to be boss (she's fine so long as I stay boss lol), and can be interesting to ride, though usually I feel safe (if a little dizzy lol).

She needs to trust her rider/person and it's important that someone is kind and fair and firm with her. Lose one's temper with Dizz and it'll be the last thing one does


----------



## CNM (4 October 2009)

I have a dutch warmblood and he really is one of the most fantastic horses i have owned. He can be a little 'quirky' but is a dream to ride and i would not swap him for the world!!


----------



## Amaretto (4 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
how long is a piece of string? 
	
	
		
		
	


	








seriously...the one's i have dealt with have been athletic and talented but always a bit backwards thinking...but then i know other DWBs who have been the exact opposite... she needs to assess the individual horse really  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Backwards?!!!  Had two, disagree, sorry!


----------



## diggerbez (4 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
how long is a piece of string? 
	
	
		
		
	


	








seriously...the one's i have dealt with have been athletic and talented but always a bit backwards thinking...but then i know other DWBs who have been the exact opposite... she needs to assess the individual horse really  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Backwards?!!!  Had two, disagree, sorry! 

[/ QUOTE ]

thats why i said "the ones i have dealt with" and that i have known others to be "the exact opposite"


----------



## Amaretto (4 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
how long is a piece of string? 
	
	
		
		
	


	








seriously...the one's i have dealt with have been athletic and talented but always a bit backwards thinking...but then i know other DWBs who have been the exact opposite... she needs to assess the individual horse really  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Backwards?!!!  Had two, disagree, sorry! 

[/ QUOTE ]

thats why i said "the ones i have dealt with" and that i have known others to be "the exact opposite" [/quot

Just responded to your initial comment - mine are/were so NOT backward, didn't read the rest, sorry. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





However, I've been around a lot of DWBs and like them because I have never come across a backward one.  As you say, they are usually very talented, and I think they might become backward if pushed to early (because they show talent and are willing), then throw the towel in, as they can be very sensitive.


----------



## MerryMAL (4 October 2009)

I'm trying one on monday - 15.2hh 12yo eventer gelding. Fingers crossed! Ooh, and my friends just bought a Dutch Warmblood mare and adores her.


----------



## Eventer96 (4 October 2009)

I love my DWB 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 big 17.2hh idiot 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 very athletic and strong, and bold, not the brightest spark in the world but hes gettingthere, they are very trainable and love to work, they've got a good turn of speed on them and wouldn't hurt a fly, mine is a bit spooky though but I guess it may be different for different horses


----------



## Eventer96 (4 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have a dutch warmblood and he really is one of the most fantastic horses i have owned. He can be a little 'quirky' but is a dream to ride and i would not swap him for the world!! 

[/ QUOTE ] mine is exactly the same wonderful but a little quirky


----------



## measles (4 October 2009)

I don't think that you can categorise a breed and the replies so far bear this out.   We have a dutch Grade A and he is clever and quick thinking when ridden but a real teddy bear in the stable.   That's just him though - they're all different!


----------



## kit279 (4 October 2009)

Only one word of caution. Some Dutch yards don't really hack their horses out much and they are kept in a lot.  I seen one or two people buy beautiful competition horses, bred for their sharpness, and always worked in an indoor school and then be really surprised when the horses are horrified at having to live out and also hack out!!! Just make sure it's already safely hacking..


----------



## elsielouise (5 October 2009)

Mine is lovely but strong. Fantastic mare in all other aspects but could never be a novice ride for that reason. Moves beautifully and jumps well though.


----------



## Mithras (5 October 2009)

I've just had mine for nearly 2 weeks and he reminds me of a slightly naughty 12.2hh pony in some ways!  Very athletic, massive jump, massive buck, a little sharp, playful, nice in the stable, very energetic and willing to work and an exceptionally good doer - has eaten and drank non stop since getting here and having to watch his weight.  

Not fair to judge him after 2 weeks in a new home but after getting him used to things out hacking I expect him to become quite a sensible horse.  He was quite astonished when asked to go through a stream and then up a very rocky path, but he did do it.

Oh and I've already taken him cross country schooling and he loved it but me less so - athletically leaping miles into the air and bouncing out of a trouble on a horse you don't know is a little nervewracking!


----------

